# Shipping stuff from UK to HK



## Chris_tina (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi there

I am moving to HK next month and planning to ship half my belongings through a company called Seven Seas. They offer a 'Door-to-Door' option or 'Door-to-Depot' option. Both service picks up the items from my flat in London but the latter delivers to the HK port. I was going to opt for the latter but a friend tells me there may be cargo release fees to be paid at the depot and so it may be more economical to opt for 'Door-to-Door'.

Has anyone tried this/ got any views?

Also, where is a good place to get reasonably priced furniture? My contract is only for 2 years at the moment so don't want to splash out!!

Many thanks.


----------

